
Tablib: Pythonic Tabular Datasets - joeyespo
http://docs.python-tablib.org/en/latest/
======
fforflo
FAQ Incoming:

How is this different from Pandas?

~~~
Finnucane
Presumably this is for those times when you only need a Volkswagen and not a
fleet of trucks.

